# Help Sick Picasso Trigger!!!



## Ocean_Dreamer (Aug 25, 2007)

Okay, I've had my Picasso trigger, Pablo, for almost a year...he currently is housed with a 2 inch frill finned goby named Blenny. Pablo looked perfectly fine friday but saturday when I went to check on him, his eyes appeared a little cloudy. I thought since he had just woke up it was okay, but I looked yesterday and it appeared that his eyes were going to pop out his head! I looked at my goby and she appears to be fine, no clouded or bulging eyes.  I don't know what is going on. There has been no stress to the tank and everything tested normal and the tank stays at constant 78.3 degrees...any ideas?


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Sound like pop eye if the eye is poping out which normaly starts with cloudy eyes. Pop eye is caused by a bacteria infection let go unchecked. You will need to qt you fish for treatment. How big is your trigger.


----------



## Ocean_Dreamer (Aug 25, 2007)

pablo is about 4-4 1/2 inches long


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think it got it's eyes scratched while doing what triggers do, namely, poking it's head in some tight space between some rocks. This happens all the time with them. Usually it clears right up again in a few days. It can, however, get much worse if the tank is dirty.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Do you use carbon with your tank? If not you might want to consider it. Helps in many ways.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

What are your water parameters exactly? What size tank and what is your filtration?

Like already stated, you're going to need to keep the tank pristine to prevent further infection.


----------



## Ocean_Dreamer (Aug 25, 2007)

it is a 56 gallon tank...ammonia is zero, nitrites zero, and nitrates pretty low...I do use carbon on my tank and the water is clean and clear...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Is he still eating?


----------



## Ocean_Dreamer (Aug 25, 2007)

yes pablo is still eating...he had stopped for 2 days and I began to get worried so i bought some live goldfish (2) and live ghost shrimp (10) and he gobbled them up and has resumed his diet of freeze dried krill and thawed shrimp.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

From what i understand is that goldfish are not a good food for marine animals and most likely didn't help his infecton. Not so sure about the ghost shrimp. What do you normally feed him? As for your nitrates what is preaty low?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Ghost shrimp are fine for marine predators. Goldfish, definitely not. Don't make a habit of feeding your fish goldies...

As CollegeReefer asked, what exactly are your nitrates at?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Try gel tec antibiotics if he gets any worse, that may clear up any infection he has.


----------

